# camera?



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

I was thinking of trying a camera for ice fishing. I tried one about 10 years ago and it was not too impressive and now that I am retired it would be too expensive anyway.

I am a firm believer in oyu get what you pay for, usually. but in this case can anyone recommend a camera that will let me see the bite when I am panfishing without breaking the bank? $100 is about the budget.

alot of times a bluegill will barely take the wax worm and when your hands get old and arthritic you miss bites even with a spring on the line. I was hoping I could get a camera even used or rebuilt and then see the bite and not have so many misses.

open to ideas. thanks.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

My first camera was a $100 harbor freight camera. Lasted me probably 3 years and it was every bit as good as the nicer one I have now. It finally leaked around the seal on the camera but maybe I mishandled it or something to cause that I don't know. Hardwaterjake bought one of those $100 sportsman camera's and it seemed to work good as well but the screen is just so small. He bought the magnifier as well and that really helped. But knowing what I know now, I would save your money and buy one a little better and wit the remote camera. It gets frustrating constantly getting out of the tent to adjust the camera.


----------

